# W8 city/highway mileage



## turboglow (Jul 12, 1999)

The VW Germany Passat W8 webpage lists the fuel consumption.
It shows:
urban , l/100 km 19,4 - 19,5
except-urban, l/100km 9,6 - 9,7
altogether, l/100km 13,2 - 13,3
The conversion from liters/100km to miles/gallon
calculates to:
city, mi/gal 12.12 - 12.06
highway, mi/gal 24.50 - 24.25
combined, mi/gal 17.82 - 17.68
Anyone know what size the fuel tank is?


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: W8 city/highway mileage (turboglow)*

That is euro-spec fuel economy.
The US versions will have slightly worse milage due to a shorter (higher numerically) final drive ratio.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: W8 city/highway mileage (candyweißpassat)*

Saw one at the dealer and it was rated 18 city / 25 hwy.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 city/highway mileage (90 GT-G60)*

mileage is listed at 18/25. tank is now 21 gallons, up from 16. this is why there is now an 18" spacer saver spare. looks weird, weird, weird.


----------



## VWBLUBAYOU (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: W8 city/highway mileage (turboglow)*

Yep, saw the sticker myself 18mpg city, 25 mpg hwy. This by the way is what the first generation VR6's used to get!!!!! Isn't that cool or what! Nearly 100 hp more, and VR6 mileage to boot......
Those guys never cease to amaze me....


----------

